# FX series



## fwinter01 (2 mo ago)

issues with charging burnt a second voltage reg, did replace battery generator and volt reg. ran for hours and then reg started buzzing and that was it. using the UFO for the 3 point, once the battery depleted the 3 point stop operating and battery was discharged by using it several times. any help like a print of the tractor wiring would be great to chase, when I installed the new parts I inspected and clean all point of contact wire ends and battery tertminals.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Knowing what model FX series you have might help us to share wiring diagram with you . Some are on line, I have a hard copy of the FX24D.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

fwinter01 said:


> issues with charging burnt a second voltage reg, did replace battery generator and volt reg. ran for hours and then reg started buzzing and that was it. using the UFO for the 3 point, once the battery depleted the 3 point stop operating and battery was discharged by using it several times. any help like a print of the tractor wiring would be great to chase, when I installed the new parts I inspected and clean all point of contact wire ends and battery tertminals.


What FX model do you have? 

Also, with the UFO setup, inspect the wiring for shorts or passive current leaks. These can cause electrical gremlins to ruin a good VR. Sometimes it's water damage in switches. 

The FX series is 30 years old. 

There are a few of us with some documentation for the series, however on the web, it's a tight lip series. We'll do what we can to assist you.


----------



## fwinter01 (2 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> What FX model do you have?
> 
> Also, with the UFO setup, inspect the wiring for shorts or passive current leaks. These can cause electrical gremlins to ruin a good VR. Sometimes it's water damage in switches.
> 
> ...


sounds great I will open and inspect the UFO box for moisture and the wiring, it is a 1994 FX235D model


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

YANMAR F235D OPERATING INSTRUCTIONS.pdf | Powered by Box

YANMAR F-FX195 215 235 255 265 Operators Manual.pdf | Powered by Box


----------



## fwinter01 (2 mo ago)

winston said:


> YANMAR F235D OPERATING INSTRUCTIONS.pdf | Powered by Box
> 
> YANMAR F-FX195 215 235 255 265 Operators Manual.pdf | Powered by Box


thank will copy them for reference and print to a booklet


----------



## fwinter01 (2 mo ago)

fwinter01 said:


> thank will copy them for reference and print to a booklet


thank you


----------



## fwinter01 (2 mo ago)

fwinter01 said:


> issues with charging burnt a second voltage reg, did replace battery generator and volt reg. ran for hours and then reg started buzzing and that was it. using the UFO for the 3 point, once the battery depleted the 3 point stop operating and battery was discharged by using it several times. any help like a print of the tractor wiring would be great to chase, when I installed the new parts I inspected and clean all point of contact wire ends and battery tertminals.


1994 fx235d


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

The electrical diagram is in the rear of the FX manual. In Japanese but still should be of some help.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

fwinter01 said:


> 1994 fx235d


Oh I answered all your questions in the other Yanmar thread you had posted in. See them here:








Control/wheel that sits between feet when sitting on a...


There is a control/wheel just below the front edge of the seat. It appears obvious that it has something to do with hydraulics, but I don't have the manual and the prior owner didn't know what this was for. The wheel can be turned clockwise or ccw and has Open-Close embossed on it. It's on the...




www.tractorforum.com





This goes into deep info on the UFO too.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

bmaverick said:


> Oh I answered all your questions in the other Yanmar thread you had posted in. See them here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha!! finally found out what UFO on a tractor means, thanks bmaverick.


----------



## fwinter01 (2 mo ago)

finally installed a volt reg with pigtails wired into the reg. issues are gone hopefully a cure


----------

